

Rationing, errors and mammogram math  - cwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/13/magazine/13Fob-wwln-t.html?ref=magazine

======
teilo
Wow! Bayesian analysis in the New York Times. Maybe there is hope for this
world after all.

~~~
ltjohnson
I'll start by saying that I'm not trolling.

Using conditional probability, or bayes theorem to calculate a conditional
probabilitiy, does not make something bayesian analysis.

I haven't read the original report (it's on my list) but what is presented in
this article isn't really anything except probability. It would be bayesian if
they put a distribution on the proportion of people that have a "certain
cancer."

~~~
debt
<http://yudkowsky.net/rational/bayes>

He uses the mammogram statistics as an example to explain Bayes' Theorem.

------
tpyo
The mammogram examples are everywhere! Where did it come from?

